# Any reasons NOT to attach a Dewalt drill on aergrind?



## chopho (Sep 5, 2018)

I like the quality of aergrind, but want to make life easier.

Any reason not to attach a modified DeWalt screwdriver on top for electric grinding?


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Ive done it with a rhinowares grinder. worked well


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Makita might be better









Jon.


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

Worked with my pepper grinder but I'm not sure how long it'll last if I keep doing it...


----------



## Stu (Jan 3, 2018)

chopho said:


> I like the quality of aergrind, but want to make life easier.
> 
> Any reason not to attach a modified DeWalt screwdriver on top for electric grinding?


No reason *NOT* to use a drill driver to replicate repeated hand action.

However, a bit of common sense will help not to damage the grinder long term...

Try to lower the drill speed so that the rotation of the grinder closely matches (or slightly faster than) what you'd be getting if hand turning.

You don't want to spin it insanely fast as you'll be much more likely to stress components and wear it out very quickly.

In short; looking to mechanise the process to save fatigue = great. Looking to mechanise the process to speed up results = bad idea!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

In short .. low speed and use the torque settings







.

J.


----------



## Stu (Jan 3, 2018)

xpresso said:


> In short .. low speed and use the torque settings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aye. Even better, providing using a battery drill with torque function.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

if it really is a deWalt screwdriver you may find not enough power in it to grind definatey some of the lighter beans (bearing in mind is designed to screw in screws not hammer / drill through concrete etc)

If a drill then will be bulky at best but echoing the above, low speed etc. If you come across a particularly difficult bean to grind bear in mind that if it were to stop you grinding by hand that is not a problem, you just apply more pressure, if it does it when using a drill etc then unless you got torques setting bang on, you could end up rounding off the spindle on the Aergrind (expensive mistake)

Ultimately your choice, just countenancing caution (or buy a Wilfa Svart) and did try this on a Porlex tall and yes did round off the spindle...( had to replace)

Hope of help

John


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I guess if you put it on the driver setting it'll be slow enough. Too fast and the burrs will probably get too hot.

And if you get some really tough, light roasted beans you can always click the hammer function on


----------



## holberg19 (Apr 15, 2017)

Buy an electric grinder.


----------

